# Sponsoring an athelete



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm in the middle of trying to get people on my skateboarding team. My question is this. When you write up a contract how do you enforce it?
Some of the guys that will be on my team don't live anywhere near me and I have never met them. Only through e-mail and videos of them skating. So if I say that they have to send me pics for my website or pics for me to get published in a local magazine. I can see that that would happen but if I say in the contract that they must always be wearing one of my shirts when they are skating it's impossible to enforce. These guys are just amateurs and are like 15yrs old, but exposure for me, and free gear for them is a win win situation.

Has anyone done anything like this?

I read all the other threads about sponsorship and never came across anything pertaining to my question in particular.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There's no real way to enforce it. It has to be a trust situation.

Since you aren't there to monitor it, there's no way to know for sure. 

Plus, if they are 15 years old, they can't legally enter into a contract.

I would only do it if you trust them and if they can send you photos of them wearing your shirts during their competitions. And if you don't mind possibly losing some shirts for a test sponsorship.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi:
I sponser a race car at a local track and also a few softball and soccer teams. My insurance company informed me I need to add insurance to my policyto cover them when playing not the players because I have them sign a release it is in case someone gets heart from something that they may do. Like the race car losing a tire and hitting someone. Or someone kicks the scoccer ball and it hits some and they get hirt. That person can sue the sponser for the team. It is like the sign on your building falls and hits someone.


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

Rodney said:


> There's no real way to enforce it. It has to be a trust situation.
> 
> Since you aren't there to monitor it, there's no way to know for sure.
> 
> ...



Very true Rodney, but how then is it that there are young kids sponsored by big companies?

Parental consent maybe?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

dmm26 said:


> Very true Rodney, but how then is it that there are young kids sponsored by big companies?
> 
> Parental consent maybe?


Parental consent would be part of it. 

The companies probably have people that they can pay to attend the events to make sure that the kids are doing what they say they'll do. 

They big companies have the money to follow up on their requirements.

Also, I think a kid is going to give more weight to a big company like Rockstar Engergy drink sponsoring them and take it more seriously than a smaller startup clothing company that they may never have heard of before.

Although, I suppose if you "act as if", it might help you get the desired results you want.


----------



## impulse760 (Apr 21, 2007)

It's very diffcult to get someone into a contract to wear your shirts if all you are offering is free t-shirts.If you really want to get your Company Name (LOGO) out there you will need to spend money to sponsor local event's.

Go to your local public SKATEPARKS,Talk to kids around there and make sure you get to know the Park Ranger.The Park Ranger enforces all the rules set by City for that the skatepark.He will be useful to you and your gameplan.

Ware one of you t-shirts when you visit the skatepark and make your self seen.Make small talks and joke around with the croud and try to bring you t-shirt into the picture.Once you know one or two people around there offer them free t-shirts on that same day.

On your next visit to the skatepark,Make sure you have about six shirts that you can give away that day.Make sure that the Park Ranger gets one too.Do this to all the skateparks around your area or as many parks you can get to.You will be surprised on how many kids will wear you shirts to school,mall and at the park.

Here is where the Park Ranger comes into play.Talk to him and find out what will it take to sponsor a small skateboard competion.The Ranger will give you all the information you need and other local companys that will be interested in this event.Get together with other local businessess and come up with a plan to get this event going.

Here is the good part,When you have the Competion all planed out.Go to your local BANKs and offer to advertise their name for a small fee,Or just simply offer to be one of the sponsors.You can have local Movie Theaters,Resturant,Car Dealership and other business thats not even in the same Industry as you.Get the local media involved (NEWS PAPER).When you get enough people onboard,You will end up with the exposure that you needed and you just mignt end up paying nothing for this event (Advertisement and Sponsorship will Pay).

Its time consuming but,The outcome will make it worth your time and effort.If you really want it bad,This is some of the stuff you are going to do to get there.Have this event twice or three times a year and youll see how fast the people will know your company.

Wish You The Best Of Luck.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

make sure you get a picture of them every run to make sure. you ask what events they are planning to attend before they sign and before each contract renewal. tell them that you could show up at any one of their events. tell them you will post some of the pictures on your site.

and make sure you ask for a pic id they place on the poidem or holding their prize.

i know are paintball team takes lots of photos for are site and are sponsors. we are willing and more than happy to do this. also make sure you have a event min. requirment. say they have to attend 5 events in a year. that way you arn't getting screwed with a kid only doing one local event a year.

sorry for all the spelling mistake i tried to correct them but it has been a long day


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the good info maddog. That's something I wouldn't have thought of!


----------

